# Whats the best deep scratch remover?



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

My Phamtom Black RS5 was keyed on the boot lid Friday night, it's a thin slightly deep scratch, is there anything I can do or is it a respray job?

Will post a pic soon.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Respray.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's a pic of the damage.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

can you catch your nail on it?!?

:thumb:

sometimes even then, it's not all lost, or needs paint...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117007&highlight=snippet


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> can you catch your nail on it?!?
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


looks like a respray cuey :doublesho


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i would get a touch up kit from paints4u and slowly build up the layers then flatten and polish


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd have to say respray or as above^^


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

As per the other thread, Chipex will sort that:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Depending on how deep that is will depend on how easy it is to sort out...

You *might* find that spot-compounding that area with something like 3M Fast Cut Plus or similar heavy cut compound may take the edge off of that so that you don't notice it, follow with something like Menzerna PO85RD3.02 (if that still exists) to round off the edges... trouble is, you'll loose notable paint thickness from the surrounding areas.

Other option that I used on my car when this happened was to order colour and lacquer from Paints4U - I mized the colour and lacquer 50/50 and applied into the scratch in very thin layers, letting each layer dry. The first layer should be barely visible, too thick and the top will dry without the paint underneath drying. Many thin layers, build up until the repair sits proud of the scratch, then wet-sand the area back until it is all flush with the surface and refine out the sanding marks. There's something about that in this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133547&highlight=Ibiza. Although that worked well, hindsight I would prefer to use paper and a block for the sanding.

Or, you could go for respray as suggested above.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Second Dave KG above comments.

Was about to post similar about lessening the scratch but would also as Dave be looking to fill then sand back and polish.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

As Dave KG's recommendation


----------



## wortec (Mar 3, 2012)

my brother is a painter and normally the general rule is if you run your finger nail on the paint and it catches it, its a re-paint dont go to one of these side of the road painters as they will not paint the whole boot or cover the car as over-spray will be all over the car.
hope this helps


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

First off, you have my full sympathy, never mess with another mans wheels!!  I would say that Dave KG's suggestion is a good one and cheaper and easier then a respry. At least if it doesn't come out you are still in the same boat and the paint shop it will have to be.

Here's one I did on 3 Series Coupe not so long ago.

http://www.ax-a-dent.co.uk/53/BMW_Scratch

It was deep enough to get your nail in but cleaned up, built up with laquer and flat and polished it was a satisfactory result for me and the owner and cheaper than the alternative spray job.


----------

